
Why Pussy Riot Crashed the World Cup Final Dressed as Russian Police [video] - dosy
https://www.bbc.com/news/video_and_audio/must_see/45119823/why-pussy-riot-crashed-the-world-cup-final
======
vackosar
Is this approach working at all for their goal? It always sounds rather like
they just annoy people they are trying to save, no?

~~~
maym86
Think of it like an annoying advertising campaign where even if you don't like
the advert now you are more likely to be aware of the product.

~~~
irrational
But if the campaign truly is annoying, couldn't it make people more aware, yet
also more likely to side in the opposite way the campaigners intended/desired?

~~~
maym86
This is a common argument used to detract from protests (I'm not saying you
are using it deliberately). People ask why people have to be so distruptive
and question the methods to move from the issues and focus on the individuals.
Why can't the protest just be a little more reasonable and acceptable to them.
Even though the only acceptable protest to the questioners would be one that
didn't happen and caused zero disruption.

Protests are intentionally disruptive to get attention. Otherwise they
wouldn't work and news reports and stories about the issue being protested
wouldn't be made. We know this protest worked because we're still discussing
it.

~~~
TeMPOraL
True, but there's also a more rational angle to this - as an activist group,
you have to ask yourself, how much sympathy for your cause are you willing to
sacrifice to get more attention?

~~~
maym86
How is your point more rational?

